# Booster Packs from BSNL - For Lifetime Pre-paids too



## PcEnthu (Mar 10, 2008)

State owned telecom giant has announced Booster packs to cut the call charges for Local calls as below:
Own network:   0.50 Paise
Other network: 0.60 Paise

The lifetime pre-paid users will sigh a relief since the call charges on them are as high as 1.60 for a local call.

More info: *tamilnadu.bsnl.co.in/marketing/booster.htm


----------



## VexByte (Mar 11, 2008)

*Is it available only in TN ?*


----------



## PcEnthu (Mar 11, 2008)

VexByte said:


> *Is it available only in TN ?*



Check the BSNL official site (News section in particular) for details about the availablility in your area.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 11, 2008)

Its not listed in the news section of BSNL site. Maybe its a TN specific offer.


----------

